# Access USB - Smartcard Readers inside a Jail



## Eisigerbaer (Mar 5, 2019)

I am trying to access external smartcard readers inside a jail.
I did install the required software to play around with the readers and they work on a base FreeBSD system.

And now I want to take it a step further and access those smartcards via a jail.

I found that I have to edit the /etc/devfs.rules file, this is what mine looks like on the base system.

```
[devfsrules_jail_allow_usb=10]
add include $devfsrules_hide_all
add include $devfsrules_unhide_basic
add include $devfsrules_unhide_login
add path zfs unhide
add path 'ugen*' unhide
add path usb unhide
add path 'usb/*' unhide
add path 'usbctl' unhide
add path 'ttyU*' unhide
```
If you have any idea how I can communicate with the smartcard readers I would be thankful for you help.


----------

